# A Lake Superior Winter spectacular



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

For those who must suffer through a long and cold Upper Peninsula Winter, Mother Nature sometimes rewards those hardy souls with a spetacular light show;

l


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Beautiful. Great picture.


----------



## pinkiewerewolf (Mar 14, 2008)

You've outdone yourself here 8iowa! 
Beautiful scene.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is a gorgeous picture and a wonderful piece of photography as well.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

I used to go to Copper Harbor every year and it was always a treat to see the Northern Lights. When I was young (a long time ago) we used to be able to see them on our farm near the MI/Ohio border. My brother is retiring to Escanaba next year so I'll have a place to go and hopefully see them again.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Boardman:

I probably should stop showing these nice photos of the U.P. or the "secret" will get out and more people will want to move up there.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Just post a pic of some Superior Lake Effect snowfalls. That'll clear the sissies out. I still remeber that sign noth of Calumet that looks like a thermometer and tallies the highest snowfalls. I think the record was about 330". My mother in law used to live in Houghton and when we'd go up there we'd see pictures of past winters when people literally had tunnels in the snow out their front door to the street.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow beautiful picture.


----------

